# Alex Reid Fight, MMA!



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone going to see this at the Troxy? Got my tickets today, but not my usual Cage Side ones, so not best pleased lol! Dave said most the VIP tickets have gone to press and media this time round damn it! :cursing:

Looking forward to seeing who will win, I know Jack Mason has been in proper training for this, and also Alex will definately not want to lose what with Katie watching in the audience  :lol: !

Also looking forward to see Kiane fight, im pretty sure he will beat his opponent to a pulp lol!

So anyone else going.....?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

wont be watching it but when he tried to get in to the ultimate fighter he looked crap.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> wont be watching it but when he tried to get in to the ultimate fighter he looked crap.


haha, i missed that


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

hope he gets proper served up


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

the fella needs a victoria cross for stickin that plastic cnut :cursing: she bugs the sh1t outta me , shag her and kick her down the stairs . :cursing:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I heard he has lost his last 8 fights , is this true.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Im not sure bout Alex's last fights.....he was meant to fight Jack Mason a few months ago, but didn't show for some reason, I remember talking to Jack and he wasnt best pleased! I am not too sure who will win, but I reckon Jack will have more of a following than Alex, since Alex has been dating Katie Price, he seems to have accumulated a lot of haters!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

yeah i heard he has took a bit of a beating recently. all the press stuff and going on holiday, taking eye of the ball will put him off also. i dont know who he is fighting but the guy will have a better chance imo.


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

he lost his last 6 fights, 3 inside the first round he'll get smashed tbh


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

bet this will be his last fight he dont need that anymore hes only with jordan for the money it wont last but alex reid will cash in of his 15 mins of fame


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bunch of mugs. People really annoy me jumping on the media drivel and commenting on things they know **** all about. After the TUF try outs, which he was the only one to go to decision and it was close he has been concentration on K1. His last few fights (after the show) have been K1 and he has won them all, hence he is currently the uk middleweight champion.

All jumping on the band wagon, he is one of the nicest guys I have ever met. Saying that he will do certain things like you know the man.

And saying your talking about MMA, well your not as his next fight is another K1 bout.

-edit-

Yea Jo, I heard they went so bloody quick. The only way to get them was directly from the fighters other than that no chance -.-

-edit-

Cba looking for the proper version but here is Alex's last fight

YouTube - Jake 'Brutal' Bostwick vs Alex Reid


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Bunch of mugs. People really annoy me jumping on the media drivel and commenting on things they know **** all about. After the TUF try outs, which he was the only one to go to decision and it was close he has been concentration on K1. His last few fights (after the show) have been K1 and he has won them all, hence he is currently the uk middleweight champion.
> 
> All jumping on the band wagon, he is one of the nicest guys I have ever met. Saying that he will do certain things like you know the man.
> 
> ...


Reps, knowledge is power! :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

YetiMan said:


> Bunch of mugs. People really annoy me jumping on the media drivel and commenting on things they know **** all about. After the TUF try outs, which he was the only one to go to decision and it was close he has been concentration on K1. His last few fights (after the show) have been K1 and he has won them all, hence he is currently the uk middleweight champion.
> 
> All jumping on the band wagon, he is one of the nicest guys I have ever met. Saying that he will do certain things like you know the man.
> 
> ...


Good post mate.....he's probably a sound guy and tbf, people shouldn't knock him cos who he's seeing......it's fcuk all to do with him what she does....


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I saw his last fight where he won the K1 title and he came across like he always does imo, an arrogant disrespectful [email protected]!

The guy he beat was on his knees after the fight was stopped and Reid put his foot on the guys back and popped a double bicep victory pose! The guys training partner swiftly ran in and stuck one on his chin which he fully deserved, i mean, whats that all about?!!

He later said his mate said to him if he done it he'd give 200 to charity! He then tried to offer the opponent half of it!!!! What a pr!ck, i can't stand him, hope he gets smashed!!

On the Jordan thing, fair play to him, i know i'd fcuking love to!!!


----------



## mizzion (Aug 5, 2008)

as for the Jordan thing ..............i wouldn't touch her,don't want my piece to go black or green and fall off lol

as for alex, i just went back and watched episode 1 of tuf 9 and yea he looked like an arogant figher who got owned by a younger, less experinced guy.

people have said he is the nicest guy you will meet and so on, this may be true but for most people who have not met him it comes down to perception and the perception is that he is an arogant pr**k........ and does not have much to back it up with


----------



## Paganpete (Jul 23, 2009)

I wouldn't pi$$ in his cornflakes though!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

hasnt he been destroyed in most his fights?


----------



## mizzion (Aug 5, 2008)

Paganpete said:


> I wouldn't pi$$ in his cornflakes though!


id hope not, thats kinda mean :tongue:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

8 wins 8 losses 1 draw, I hope he gets pasted and ends up being fed through a tube, *not because of anything against him* (he is merely a pawn in my idea)but because I hate Katie Price, she's a horrible little whore who loves herself more than anyone else ever could, the irony would amuse me after she's left a decent guy who has loved her kid like he was his own to go with a bit off rough. I would love to see Peter Andre's face if he does get pasted so bad he ends up looking like a smashed crab


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> 8 wins 8 losses 1 draw, I hope he gets pasted and ends up being fed through a tube, *not because of anything against him* (he is merely a pawn in my idea)but because I hate Katie Price, she's a horrible little whore who loves herself more than anyone else ever could, the irony would amuse me after she's left a decent guy who has loved her kid like he was his own to go with a bit off rough. I would love to see Peter Andre's face if he does get pasted so bad he ends up looking like a smashed crab


DITTO! and ye he's been proper battered in all his fights but seems like a decent man just wiv a dumb whore


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Can someone please tell me which *K1* fights he has been battered in? Alex normally does very well in K1 and as already mentioned this is a K1 bout..

So what, the guy may have taken a beating in some of the battles he has been in, but the guy has heart and is a warrior. Would like to see videos of you guys going 3x5 min rounds against great strikers like Lee Murray etc - Lee Murray also being one of the only people not to get ktfo by Anderson Silva..


----------



## mizzion (Aug 5, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Can someone please tell me which *K1* fights he has been battered in? Alex normally does very well in K1 and as already mentioned this is a K1 bout..
> 
> So what, the guy may have taken a beating in some of the battles he has been in, but the guy has heart and is a warrior. Would like to see videos of you guys going 3x5 min rounds against great strikers like Lee Murray etc - Lee Murray also being one of the only people not to get ktfo by Anderson Silva..


doesn't really matter if he could beat us up or if we could not beat guys he has beat. we are just observers who are looking at performances and behaviors of one individual and comparing him to others in his field, the same as saying person x is a crap footballer, even though he is good enough to player in the premier league, compared to other players in that league he is no where near as good, does mean he is not better than joe bloggs sitting in the bar drinking a pint watching him.

so yea alex may be good at what he does, and better at k1 than mma etc but people will be basing this on what they have seen, right or wrong? i dunno but people are intitled to their opion, i believe i backed up my opinion in an earlier post and yea i would be interesting to see what others say.

keep in mind regardless if the guy is a mate, someone you know , a friend of a friend etc he is still public domain and subject to criticism of others.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

mizzion said:


> doesn't really matter if he could beat us up or if we could not beat guys he has beat. we are just observers who are looking at performances and behaviors of one individual and comparing him to others in his field, the same as saying person x is a crap footballer, even though he is good enough to player in the premier league, compared to other players in that league he is no where near as good, does mean he is not better than joe bloggs sitting in the bar drinking a pint watching him.
> 
> so yea alex may be good at what he does, and better at k1 than mma etc but people will be basing this on what they have seen, right or wrong? i dunno but people are intitled to their opion, i believe i backed up my opinion in an earlier post and yea i would be interesting to see what others say.
> 
> keep in mind regardless if the guy is a mate, someone you know , a friend of a friend etc he is still public domain and subject to criticism of others.


Where did I say anywhere he could beat us up? Don't act like a child, I said the guy had heart. Fair enough you don't like the guy because he is arrogant as his persona, that is fair enough. Fair enough saying looking at his performances but from what you said you seem to have only seen the TUF auditions, so you have based your opinion on someone as a person based on a few moments on TV? If so fair one mate. Which if you do watch TUF you know a lot of people on there are arrogant, rude, cause trouble to get hype up about them - simple marketing. Fair enough if you have seen more but from what you said it came across as you hadn't.

I agree people jump on the media band wagon because they are sheep, the media sways people to form an opinion on a person and the weak minded people amongst us fall for this. Look at the media and body building.

I know o to well about people being in the public domain and being a subject of criticism - I am not a idiot. However if I see people bashing someone I know I aint going to stand back when I think they are jumping on the media band wagon.


----------



## mizzion (Aug 5, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Can someone please tell me which *K1* fights he has been battered in? Alex normally does very well in K1 and as already mentioned this is a K1 bout..
> 
> So what, the guy may have taken a beating in some of the battles he has been in, but the guy has heart and is a warrior. *Would like to see videos of you guys going 3x5 min rounds against great strikers like Lee Murray etc* - Lee Murray also being one of the only people not to get ktfo by Anderson Silva..


???? why would we????


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

3 5min rounds i wouldnt have even broke a sweat...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> 3 5min rounds i wouldnt have even broke a sweat...


yeh but add grappling and wrestling to the mix you will be tired, its nothing like boxing, mma is a little bit diffrent mate.


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> yeh but add grappling and wrestling to the mix you will be tired, its nothing like boxing, mma is a little bit diffrent mate.


yeah i suppose but boxing is more physically demanding, i just reckon he will lose thts all


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> yeah i suppose but boxing is more physically demanding, i just reckon he will lose thts all


I dont agree that boxing is more demanding, but your opinion so fair do's, yeh he prob will lose, but who knows he might win, you cant predicts fights that easily I guess..


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

james_dlboxing said:


> yeah i suppose but boxing is more physically demanding, i just reckon he will lose thts all


not its not.

i have never been more tired than when someone has been sitting on top of me for 5 minutes and i havent been able to do anything.


----------



## mizzion (Aug 5, 2008)

tahir said:


> not its not.
> 
> i have never been more tired than when someone has been sitting on top of me for 5 minutes and i havent been able to do anything.


true, training mma twice a week atm and its way more demanding than any boxing i have personally done


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Its true most are swayed by the media but remember a lot of the gossip is actually true but because certain papers/media outlets tell lies to drive traffic to their site/paper, we all think its made up rubbish.

Was Alex Reid famous and respected as a fighter before he met Jordan? I have no idea myself but the people that follow the sport will know, and can answer that.

I also read an article in the paper which I think was from his ex or someone he left to see jordan and she was calling him a mummys boy, saying he still lived at home with his mum and was desperate to be famous, again I have no idea if this is true and only people who know him can confirm or deny this but you can't blame people for reading the media and believing some of the gossip.

If a fighter was serious about being respected as a fighter, would they be making porn films and not training correctly, while instead going off to party? or is the stuff reported in the media about this all false?

If anyone wants to clear up them points then maybe that will help us understand what this guy is really like.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> yeah i suppose but boxing is more physically demanding, i just reckon he will lose thts all


lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I love all the people that say they wouldn't touch Jordon!

LOL! yeah ok then! if she was naked i'm sure u'd beat her off!


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

lmaoo ive done mma and still doing boxing i carried on with boxing becus its alot more physically demanding itll never be bigger than boxing


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> lmaoo ive done mma and still doing boxing i carried on with boxing becus its alot more physically demanding *itll never be bigger than boxing*


Hate to burst ya bubble mate, it already is:laugh:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:



> I love all the people that say they wouldn't touch Jordon!
> 
> LOL! yeah ok then! if she was naked i'm sure u'd beat her off!


x2 its easy to say shes a ho and a slag etc when shes not right infront of you! I wouldnt kick her out of my bed if she crawled in and belched like a man :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> lmaoo ive done mma and still doing boxing i carried on with boxing becus its alot more physically demanding itll never be bigger than boxing


What place did you train at? MMA is far more psychically demanding. Do you mean, you got owned because its not a 1 dimensional fight and you have no ground game (your a boxer so you wouldn't) so sticking to what you know?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> What place did you train at? MMA is far more psychically demanding. Do you mean, you got owned because its not a 1 dimensional fight and you have no ground game (your a boxer so you wouldn't) so sticking to what you know?


x2, a boxer can go in and outside depending on his style, in mma, outside fighting doesnt do ****! You have to go inside at least a few times to land shots, try to grapple next time james, you will be saying somthing diffrent afterwards about mma.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> What place did you train at? MMA is far more psychically demanding. Do you mean, you got owned because its not a 1 dimensional fight and you have no ground game (your a boxer so you wouldn't) so sticking to what you know?


ha ha more than likely .

yeti man u know alex reid personally??


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

so an mma fighter can go 12round contant non stop punching, nope they wud probably die


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> so an mma fighter can go 12round contant non stop punching, nope they wud probably die


A boxer dosnt punch non stop! lol :lol: :lol: :lol: if they did they wouldnt last 2 rounds haha


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

james_dlboxing said:


> so an mma fighter can go 12round contant non stop punching, nope they wud probably die


you've just answered your own question there....

MMA fights are less rounds BECAUSE ITS MORE PHYSICALLY DEMANDING!!!!!! IE you get knackered in a much shorter time...

I boxed for 3 years and have done mma for 4-5 and i'll put my house on the fact that a 3 minute round of mma with an evenly matched fighter is more demanding than a 3 minute round of boxing with an evenly matched fighter....


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> so an mma fighter can go 12round contant non stop punching, nope they wud probably die


Yes 12x3 min round with 1 min break in between, not constant punching with a lot of clinch work for resting.

or 3x5 min round or 5x5 min round. I seen boxers come train MMA giving it the large about how fit they are, they always end up ****ed once it goes from stand up. They try and clinch for a breather, your taking them down ground and pounding them and putting your weight on them.

This is nothing against boxers, I have a lot of respect but to say it is more demanding...


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

boxing 12 rounds *usually* = maybe a few minutes of punching and a lot of hug hug punch hug hug some more maybe a jab to another hug yawn

mate seriosuly thay dont jus do a few 5 min rounds because they want it short , its jus that phsically demanding


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I dont think you could even shadow box 12 rounds straight of non stop punching, Im not saying boxing is a bad sport, its great but to say its more demanding is a little absurd, thats just as ignorant as floyd mayweather's opinion on MMA.


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

1 round in boxing 100 punches can be thrown

1round mma do they even get out the teens? with punches or kicks, and it isnt very excited wen they start cuddling each other on the floor resting...


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

floyd mayweather got it down to a T

shadow boxing 12round non stop isnt tht hard tbh i just dont agree mma is more demanding


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> 1 round in boxing 100 punches can be thrown
> 
> 1round mma do they even get out the teens? with punches or kicks, and it isnt very excited wen they start cuddling each other on the floor resting...


Hater:laugh:

Come on have you grappled? wrestled? ever tried to get out of somones guard when their on full mount? :confused1:


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

james_dlboxing said:


> 1 round in boxing 100 punches can be thrown
> 
> 1round mma do they even get out the teens? with punches or kicks, and it isnt very excited wen they start cuddling each other on the floor resting...


hahahaha you think thats resting? really?

Word of advice mate... your starting to embarass yourself now... go find an mma gym, ask the boys if you can have a 5 min round in a cage... then come back and tell us if its still not as hard as boxing....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> floyd mayweather got it down to a T
> 
> shadow boxing 12round non stop isnt tht hard tbh i just dont agree mma is more demanding


floyd mayweather good boxer, but horrid personality, f.uckin racist too...he said mma was an fight sport white ppl made cus they were crap and boxing! WTF!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Eklektik said:


> hahahaha you think thats resting? really?
> 
> Word of advice mate... your starting to embarass yourself now... go find an mma gym, ask the boys if you can have a 5 min round in a cage... then come back and tell us if its still not as hard as boxing....


Please film it too, im sure we would all enjoy watching it


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> 1 round in boxing 100 punches can be thrown
> 
> 1round mma do they even get out the teens? with punches or kicks, and it isnt very excited wen they start cuddling each other on the floor resting...


What % of boxers in a pro bout throw over 100 punches? Can you please provide a source to this information.

You are right, most MMA bouts do not get out of the first round, this is due to having smaller gloves and more flash KOs happening.

Again this shows your little knowledge about the sport about them cuddling each other on the ground. When you went to your MMA class what did you do? Also I know a lot of trainers so what was the name of the trainer that was teaching you?

Thanks


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

yes i said ive done mma a few years ago i either had a sh1t coach who didnt push me cus i was doing both and the training needed in prep before my boxing bouts took it out of me alot more


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> yes i said ive done mma a few years ago i either had a sh1t coach who didnt push me cus i was doing both and the training needed in prep before my boxing bouts took it out of me alot more


Where did you train MMA?


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> What % of boxers in a pro bout throw over 100 punches? Can you please provide a source to this information.
> 
> You are right, most MMA bouts do not get out of the first round, this is due to having smaller gloves and more flash KOs happening.
> 
> ...


okay ye the ko's are alot more flashy fair enough but we wear 16 ounce gloves in the ring if we used mma gloves boxers wud bang alot harder. im not saying if i went into an mma ring now id win ffs im just saying the prep work tths needed before a fight i felt is alot more physically demanding.

and pete and riese crook


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> okay ye the ko's are alot more flashy fair enough but we wear 16 ounce gloves in the ring if we used mma gloves boxers wud bang alot harder. im not saying if i went into an mma ring now id win ffs im just saying the prep work tths needed before a fight i felt is alot more physically demanding.
> 
> and pete and riese crook


Sorry mate I didn't mean flashy KO, flash KO I mean like a proper knock out instead of a TKO.

Mate, I am not disputing that boxers can bang, far from it and I agree if you guys wore smaller gloves then your fights would never reach round 2.

If you are basing this on pre MMA contest fighting prep - you would need to do both. Both are gruelling. But from what you said it was like you meant the actual sport its self is less demanding. Unless I am getting my wires crossed.


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Sorry mate I didn't mean flashy KO, flash KO I mean like a proper knock out instead of a TKO.
> 
> Mate, I am not disputing that boxers can bang, far from it and I agree if you guys wore smaller gloves then your fights would never reach round 2.
> 
> If you are basing this on pre MMA contest fighting prep - you would need to do both. Both are gruelling. But from what you said it was like you meant the actual sport its self is less demanding. Unless I am getting my wires crossed.


yhyh i get ya like floyd mayweather flash ko's people with 16ouncers on it wud be nice to see wat he cud do in mma but take him to the ground then its another story haha.

nahh mma is awesome i wont knock it. my mma coaches were european and world muay thai champions pete n riese converted mma coaches and my boxing coach is bob dillon great britain olympic coach maybe i was unfair becus my olympic coach is going to push me harder than average mma coaches probs why ive got it in my head boxing is more demanding


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> A boxer dosnt punch non stop! lol :lol: :lol: :lol: if they did they wouldnt last 2 rounds haha


I wish someone would tell my bother that, insane when he does his boxing training and he trains to hit non stop for 3mins x 15 whether it be speed ball heavy bag or pads. He's boxed light heavy for the army and got his 'blues' when doing his masters.

He went thai boxing for a while and found it laughable how you can get a title in 4 fights. Boxing takes years and a damn sight more than 4.

Everyone has their own opinions though and my brother would never say any format is any better or easier than another. As for mma being more like real world fighting, last time he hit someoene out the ring, 3 punch combination which was so fcking fast it was just a blur, he'd broken the guys nose jaw and cheek bone. Lets see you grapple someone then. The guy was a local hardnut/ganster and was a gorilla, who's ex wife he was seeing and came looking for him with a group of his mates, soon as he approached and took a swing bang bang bang, over and done with. His mates shat themselves and carried him off. So called hardnut grassed him to the rozzers who all sat around chatting with my brother, making him tea and biscuits like he was a hero for doing it!! Funny one my bro, 6'4" 13 stone middle class businessman/ ex army major and would struggle to press 60kg yet jesus he punches hard. that was his downfall in boxing though as he kept breaking his hands. The bit that scared me though was he always said he was nothing compared to the guys he trained with.

Personally hats off to all you guys who dedicate yourselves to beating the sh!t out of one another, wasn't for me as I remember the trainer telling me "It's a good job you can take a hit lad, as you sure can't see them coming" which is true, took more hits than Rocky when in the ring, thx god I only ever got hit by 16oz gloves.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Where did you train MMA?


at a McDojo


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

dear o dear

righto lets sort this out

no 1...alex reid is fighting K1 style in a cage.... he has had trouble converting his gym work into fights...but trust me he is a good K1 fighter and his MMA is good too, his previous fights had some nasty injuries...see eye gouge from Xavier Poukom (UFC Fighter)

and shin split open (he didnt notice  against Pride star Murilio Ninja Rua...brother of SHogun..whos fighting for a UFC title....

so those who say hes crap blah blah..records dont always tell the story...

and the comments are from people who have never had an MMA fight nor trained for one..generally speaking -

2. boxing re MMA - Reese Crook is an awesome Thai Fighter...not sure of MMA credentials...but saying with respect to him ...hes not one of the leading names in the UK for MMA coaching... Trojan/London Shoot/Titan/Kaobon/Wolfslair etc would be those - anx to train for a boxing fight and mma or thai at same time...hmm totally different things and wouldnt compliment each other

- as for thai boxing titles...well the proper titles cant be fought for after 4 fights...can you find a promoter willing to sanction some alphabet job..yeah sure, just like every karate or kickboxing club has a 'world champ' or even boxing

thai training is amongst the hardest their is... if done properly - same as MMA...

boxing is actually a different sport and still uses a lot of old fashioned techniques for prep...its about smart preparation not just - the toughest...

the anerobic part of thai/k1 and especially MMA is so different to boxing training, yet many boxers have altered there training and coachs to reflect the more scientific way of training..David Haye does some BJJ./MMA and spars with an MMA fighter... Ricky Hatton hired Kerry Kayes - where in the boxing circle weights are still generally frowned upon

boxing is a tough sport...but to come up with dross like mayweather is plain crap...he'd get hammered in seconds.. stance is totally different and boxers arent used to be kicked in the leg... go look up some old k1 fights where boxers last about 10 kicks....

boxers pad their records with **** fights...MMA and thai - go look them up...losing is part of it..thai champs will be 200 fights 140 wins 50 losses 10 draws etc... losing is accepted..not something to be afraid of...

all depends on the level you fight.... and unless your competing at a high level..i.e bona fide championship..then whatever your sport...bodybuilding/footy/boxing/thai/mma you can easily find some association who if you give them some cash will make you their world champ


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Couldn't agree more with the above post.


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

mayweather is the most dedicated boxer hence why he comes across bigheaded n cocky becus he puts it in he doesnt talk trash. Okay he wud get kicked to ko in mma all he wud have to is land one gd punch thn lights out his record in mma wud be poor but if an mma fighter turned to boxing i doubt a win wud be possible wiv all the technique required stances totally diff etc it works both ways.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate, can you use the Queens English please and not text speak.....thanks


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

why do all boxers say..but it only takes one punch and that would be it.... i mean thats obvious for all sport...only takes one kick, knee, elbow, arm bar, leg lock etc from the other bloke? Also do you not think that these gus train some boxing or at least know how to take a blow??? its ridiculous -

fact is mayweather would get trashed...and he knows it

fair play he makes a fortune from boxing so why change and he is good at it....

actually your point is wrong, in thailand (go look at the world rankings for the lowest 3/4 weight classes) the guys such as Ponsalek, Ratanachai, Galaxy etc etc all where stadium champs with over 200 fights in Muay Thai...and then go on to be Pan Asia, and World Champs at boxing.. go to any thai gym and they will have at least 1 high level boxer, and the ONLY reason they switched codes (some times they do both at the same time) is for extra cash or government cash for their families.

Robsta knows Matt Skelton, and he was the countries top k1 fighter for years, he did ok for an 'old man' ;-) (as a joke) at boxing... Enzo Maccareneli trains Brazilian Jujitsu, David Haye also, the Quigleys boxed and did thai and also are now coachs for thai and mma

.boxing is a good sport and a hard one - am not knocking it, and a part of other combat sports, - a few years ago MMA et al was mocked, even by most of boxing - such as Frank Warren, Mayweather, Mgguigan etcand most of the press -

now its the fastest growing sport with record pay per views, record gym numbers (personal experience) and press now onside. Kids couldnt name 5 boxers but would real off UFC fighters....

i think the quote that sums it up best is

no longer is the best boxer the best fighter in the world...hes the best boxer....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

and the relevance of asian ottowa escorts to this thread??? cheers mr spammer.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well it should be interesting when Anderson Silva finishes his MMA career he wants to Fight Roy Jones JR, that would be a interesting fight.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

nah

RJJ amazing boxer..was...and still enough ring craft to do anderson

lose lose

makes RJJ look bad, and at his heyday would kill silva

if Anderson loses the boxers all start masturbating furiously...oh MMAs **** as your man got beat by an OAP Jones

bad bad fight

no upside to anyone


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

noel said:


> nah
> 
> RJJ amazing boxer..was...and still enough ring craft to do anderson
> 
> ...


I agree about RJJ imo in his heyday he was one of the best boxers of all time, he certainly was my favourite.

I can see your point, if he does take it and if he does loose then it would make the boxers laugh at MMA, however it may make a few of them switch to MMA thinking they could own the fighters :thumb:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

think its just a trip for anderson, no doubt he'd rather have done it years ago...

then its at least interesting...in that your fighting the best ....but would get beaten i think


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Alex Reid is a tough old boy, he got stopped in his fight with Weir through a nasty cut. He can fight!!!


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

he has the heart of an english man, might not be good but will fight on


----------



## mizzion (Aug 5, 2008)

james_dlboxing said:


> he has the heart of an english man, might not be good but will fight on


gees james points for persistence:tongue:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

noel said:


> why do all boxers say..but it only takes one punch and that would be it.... i mean thats obvious for all sport...only takes one kick, knee, elbow, arm bar, leg lock etc from the other bloke? Also do you not think that these gus train some boxing or at least know how to take a blow??? its ridiculous -
> 
> fact is mayweather would get trashed...and he knows it
> 
> ...


Yes....Matt was wprld class K1 fighter and spent years at it.....which hindered him, as he didn't turn pro boxer till 36 yrs old......

He's got a European title fight coming up soon....in Germany I think, or it actually may be Italy...Not too sure...I was going to go, but skint and all that....

I don't think he's got many more fights in him tbh, but at 44yrs old, he takes some beating imo......

Still see him out every day doing his roadwork.


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

james_dlboxing said:


> 1 round in boxing 100 punches can be thrown
> 
> 1round mma do they even get out the teens? with punches or kicks, and it isnt very excited wen they start cuddling each other on the floor resting...


First point, if you're throwing 100 punches in 1 round and you're not winning by TKO or KO, you're a pus$y and/or shyte!

Point two, you did MMA years ago, shouldn't you know this - or are you one of those that was training MMA and proclaimed yourself a MMA fighter?

:confused1:


----------



## gdc1987 (Sep 7, 2009)

i trained with alex in thailand a few years back, his standup is good but he has no business in mma unless he tightens up his ground game. maybe he should stick with what he knows best and keep fighting k1 bouts.


----------



## gdc1987 (Sep 7, 2009)

noel said:


> dear o dear
> 
> righto lets sort this out
> 
> ...


lets not forget he lost to dean amasinger in tuf 9 that fight was embarrassing, alex couldnt even apply a bsic triangle choke!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

agreed

but the way people are slating him, he stood and traded with Ninja Rua not know his leg had been split open.... things like that - what most have never experienced

im not saying alex is the best ever , not at all - just making the point that to Joe Armchair - saying hes crap is a bit disrespectful

if you have fought etc then at least you can comment - in my eyes with a little more authority - not to be snobby but just the whole prep and then adrenaline dump on the night, emotions, fighting through injuries etc....

how long did you train at tiger for...? as thats where they all go... not my first choice of camp but its got better recently.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pmsl, all of this bollox...did he win his fight or did he lose?


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

From what I heard he won his fight but after that some pikeys challenged him to a fight outside and he walked away (rightfully so) but then it all kicked off in the hotel between his entourage and the pikeys.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Story from that shining beacon of modern journalism - The Sun!

TERRIFIED Jordan was floored by gipsy bare-knuckle boxers while at a cage-fighting night with her lover Alex Reid.

The model, 31, was pushed over and Reid hit in the face at the Extreme Brawl event in West London on Saturday.

Did you see the brawl? Do you know who the thugs were? If so call the newsdesk on 0207 7824104Email

[email protected]

Cage fighter Reid, 34, was "offered outside" to fight a gipsy hardman - seconds before he and the glamour girl were caught up in the terrifying brawl.

He was whacked in the face and Jordan pushed to the floor as mayhem broke out.

The trouble was started by a group of gipsy bare-knuckle fighters who had been drinking all evening at the £100-a-head event.

But one insisted that Reid had "asked for it". He said: "He wound me up. He's an arrogant w***** who was walking around like he owned the place.

Bout ... watching fight

NEWSPICS LTD

"We had a problem with him and were going to sort it out but he chickened out. He deserves to get his head kicked in."

Jordan, real name Katie Price, 31, and Reid had been spectators at the Extreme Brawl evening held at the Radisson Edwardian Heathrow Hotel in Hayes, West London.

The men who picked an argument with Reid at an after-show party were friends of gipsy fighter Tony Giles, who had earlier lost a bout with Mark Brown.

A friend of Jordan who was at the show said: "The fight broke out because some gipsies were winding up Alex.

"He didn't retaliate but people he was with got involved. It turned into a riot."Organisers were trying to get Jordan and Alex out of the venue but the guys who were fighting were just making it impossible. They were lucky not to get hurt."

Jordan's one-time boyfriend Dane Bowers was DJ for the party at the hotel's Queen Elizabeth Suite.

A source said: "Suddenly there was this loud row and people started shoving each other and punches were thrown."

She said people started ripping their shirts off and the bar was overthrown, sending booze and glasses smashing to the floor.

Jordan's pal said: "Dane looked shocked. He was worried about Jordan but security wouldn't let him get involved."Jordan and Reid were escorted out of the hotel and into waiting cars as fighting spilled on to the pavement.

Brutal sport ... cage fighters

NEWSPICS

The event organiser and Mixed Martial Art promoter Andy Jardine said: "Unfortunately these guys had some argument with Alex.

"One of the fighters fancied his chances and wanted to prove himself by offering Alex outside, which was a stupid thing to do.

"He said he wanted to fight Alex and Alex said, 'I'm not being funny, but you've just had your first fight and lost and I've fought some of the best in the world'.

"He didn't like that answer and the fight started there. The security team were involved. Everyone was grappling with each other. They got everyone outside and some people's shirts came off.

"Alex isn't fazed about it at all. He doesn't need it but it doesn't bother him."

Around ten police cars and an armed response team turned up after reports of bottles and possibly knives being wielded. Cops held one man but he was freed after no complaints were made.

Promoter Mr Jardine said Reid feared he would be targeted by the gipsies again. He said: "Reidy rang me and said, 'Apparently there's a bunch of gipsies after me'.

"I said, 'Don't worry about that, they can't punch their way out of a paper bag'."

Judo coach Dave Kavanagh added: "The show was brilliant and the after party was great. It was a shame a few stupid people got a bit drunk and caused a problem.

"Alex isn't going to worry about a little right-hander."

Tables at the event cost between £850 and £1,200. Mum-of-three Jordan, wearing a black dress, was seated next to the fight cage with Reid and their entourage.

Tired ... Jordan & Alex Reid at horse trials

Images International

Police said: "We responded to reports of a fight at the Radisson at around 11.50pm on Saturday. There were no complaints and no arrests."

Yesterday morning Jordan was recovering from her ordeal.

She and Reid looked bleary-eyed and exhausted as they went to the Land Rover Burghley Horse Trials in Stamford, Lincs, to promote her equestrian clothing range.

Jordan attracted crowds of fans but as she chatted and signed merchandise, Reid could not stifle a yawn. He quipped: "It' s no more Mr Anonymity."


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

westsider said:


> From what I heard he won his fight but after that some pikeys challenged him to a fight outside and he walked away (rightfully so) but then it all kicked off in the hotel between his entourage and the pikeys.


He didn't fight.

Tony Giles asked him what he thought of the fight and Alex said he could box but his groundwork could be better and that's why he lost. It was one of my mates that beat him. If this is the fight last week at the Raddison we're talking about...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Alex fights NEXT weeked.....K1 style at Ultimate Challenge...

and yes bloke commented to alex, he then left, and the gypos kicked off and got a bit of a handling from security....


----------



## gdc1987 (Sep 7, 2009)

noel said:


> agreed
> 
> but the way people are slating him, he stood and traded with Ninja Rua not know his leg had been split open.... things like that - what most have never experienced
> 
> ...


totally agree mate, hes not up there with the best but to say hes **** is abit disrespectful, at least hes got the balls to step inside a cage/ring and he'd probably tool alot of guys that are slating him.

i trained for 3 months at tiger, good camp which alot of high profile fighters attend but can become overcrowded with too many farang so means less one on one time with trainers.

do you train/fight yourself noel?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah mate won a few lost a few.. - teaching now mainly, had a few nasty injuries over the past few years, ****ed shoulder, knee before a fight last year etc, so been a bit jinxed (violin away)- flip side is i put much more into teaching and now - realistically am more a trainer. Was never an amazing fighter by any stretch, but go to thailand 2-3 times a year for a few weeks each, training. Send our fighters over there...been 30 odd times now so got a pretty good feel for thai boxing ;-) as well as having fighters out a fair bit in this country... we started doing MMA a lot more also..as a club, got a few lads on Ultimate Challenge etc, working there way up, and a cpl of younger lads who are looking like hot prospects.

I still train a fair bit though (am in the gym every night), but dedication needed for the fighting hard to do right now due to my instructor commitments...

Yeah thats the prob with Tiger, plus for me phuket gets too many farang training/partying

in bangkok most are there to just train. Have trained at Sinbi, Sityottong,Faritex,BFC,Sor Vorapin,Keatkhamton and Jittis..use jittis all the time now..and have done for past 6 years...

Our world champ clair is living / fighting out of tiger...so not doing too bad. She fights John Wayne Parr (K1 star)'s wife this weekend in an MMA fight in Aus. Plus side is she can do some Jits there...she went to the Mundials (world BJJ comp) so is good on the ground also.

you train over here?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

..oh and an attempt to get back on topic...

anyone going to Ultimate Challenge next weekend?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I will be there. My good friend and training partner Jamie Hearn is fighting in the light Heavyweight tournament at Ultimate Challenge! expect a spectacular ring entrance, AGAIN.!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> I will be there. My good friend and training partner Jamie Hearn is fighting in the light Heavyweight tournament at Ultimate Challenge! expect a spectacular ring entrance, AGAIN.!


LOLOLOLOLOL

Mate, Jamie is the biggest legend in the world, serious!

Were you his mate that was on the Jeramie Kyle show with him that watched him from the cupboard! lol - Jamie is a great fighter and a proper legend.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

my good mate Francis is fighting tim radcliffe for the Lightweight belt..so will be there - was meant to happen on BAMMA but now its UC...ill be cheering for Tony unfortunately...Jamies opponent


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jamie Hearn - legend


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

ha ha! Its all about the WANG! No, i wasn't in the wardrobe on that particular night in question!!!! We have been training well this time around, so fingers crossed it should be a good night. Are you going mate?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Tony pulled out last week as far as im aware. New opponent has been named.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> ha ha! Its all about the WANG! No, i wasn't in the wardrobe on that particular night in question!!!! We have been training well this time around, so fingers crossed it should be a good night. Are you going mate?


I am still in two minds, its my birthday the day before so I might be skint! My girlfriend might be buying tickets, still not 100% yet


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

didnt know about tony as been snowed with thai stuff this week , show on at Ministry of sound tonight so off there in a mo to start getting the boys and girls ready....

shame Tony not fighting... yeah you are correct he is out. boo


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Jamie's here now, while im typing this. The Jeremy kyle thing always raises a smile in our office! 138,000 hits on you tube. Lets hope it doesnt take 138,000 next saturday. ha


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

well best of luck, always a shame when opponent changed last minute...but thats the fight game eh..


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

mike edwards is opponent now


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Changing a week before is always a nightmare but like you said, thats the way it goes. Last time out his opponent changed four times in four weeks. Not an ideal build up!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

****e..got one girl tonight had 2 changes of opponent in 38hrs..!!

will be a good night next week, some good fights - will be mobbed with press due to Alex's fight though...


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Jamie Hearn - legend


how funny , poor girl tho


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I heard he has lost his last 8 fights , is this true.


i think his record is 8-8-1/W-L-D...

he did the wrong thing mouthing off the at the fight the other night at the edwardian hotel...a lot of my mates went down there,my mate dean knows alex from a long time ago,and its gone right to his head with jordan...was in fact blanking people and walking around the gaff like he owned the place...and mouthing off the docherty's was a wrong move,one of the biggest gypsy families from manchester(a lot of nephews down here)...alex is lucky he didnt get smashed up...they are the type of people who'd find where you live and take you out the game!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Tickets are sold out ringside. see if i can carry the towel to get a better view!! ha


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> i think his record is 8-8-1/W-L-D...
> 
> he did the wrong thing mouthing off the at the fight the other night at the edwardian hotel...a lot of my mates went down there,my mate dean knows alex from a long time ago,and its gone right to his head with jordan...was in fact blanking people and walking around the gaff like he owned the place...and mouthing off the docherty's was a wrong move,one of the biggest gypsy families from manchester(a lot of nephews down here)...alex is lucky he didnt get smashed up...they are the type of people who'd find where you live and take you out the game!!!


Thing is, there are so many different versions of this. I have heard two totally different versions from two people who were there and around/near Alex.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

anabolic ant said:


> i think his record is 8-8-1/W-L-D...
> 
> he did the wrong thing mouthing off the at the fight the other night at the edwardian hotel...a lot of my mates went down there,my mate dean knows alex from a long time ago,and its gone right to his head with jordan...was in fact blanking people and walking around the gaff like he owned the place...and mouthing off the docherty's was a wrong move,one of the biggest gypsy families from manchester(a lot of nephews down here)...alex is lucky he didnt get smashed up...they are the type of people who'd find where you live and take you out the game!!!


lol...it was the Dochertys I had trouble with a few yrs back.....Came and put a gun to my head, bottless cnuts. And they still got no joy at the end of it....


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

still talkin bout this cnut:lol: :lol: more publicity than the tabloids he is gettin from us , :cursing: lets move on and pick on some other poor cnut...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Well Jamie's ring entrance has now been finalised!! It would be hard to top the last one, but lets just say i hope the alligator behaves itself!!


----------



## gdc1987 (Sep 7, 2009)

noel said:


> yeah mate won a few lost a few.. - teaching now mainly, had a few nasty injuries over the past few years, ****ed shoulder, knee before a fight last year etc, so been a bit jinxed (violin away)- flip side is i put much more into teaching and now - realistically am more a trainer. Was never an amazing fighter by any stretch, but go to thailand 2-3 times a year for a few weeks each, training. Send our fighters over there...been 30 odd times now so got a pretty good feel for thai boxing ;-) as well as having fighters out a fair bit in this country... we started doing MMA a lot more also..as a club, got a few lads on Ultimate Challenge etc, working there way up, and a cpl of younger lads who are looking like hot prospects.
> 
> I still train a fair bit though (am in the gym every night), but dedication needed for the fighting hard to do right now due to my instructor commitments...
> 
> ...


awesome mate! i did train with colin robinson and rodney moore at his club in ballymena in northern ireland, im sure you know who they are. pretty well known across the water and colins had 2 fights with the ufc. like yourself, unfortunately my career has been cut short due to a horrific leg injury, i now have a a metal plate, 6 screws and a rod in my lower leg and ankle but who knows maybe some day ill get back in the game.

i think your correct in the fact that too many people go to phuket to party and dont focus enough on training, only wish i had the chance to train in bangkok. i had planned on going to sityodtong or jitti in the summer but thats out the window now. would also have loved the chance to train with sanchai sor kingstar, that guy is amazing.

good luck with the coaching fella and all the best to claire in her upcomming bout with mrs john wayne parr.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

cheers dude, saenchai is properly funny guy and a right rascal outside the ring... loves his whiskey and girls.... one of our guys went to 13coins to train with him, Ive met him a few times, humble as , until hes drunk some somsang! then hes a fully paid member of the scandalous!!

some good gyms over in Ireland... we are in dublin next weekend - got one lad vs a boy from Langka in Belfast.... the other against one of the dublin gyms (Chupasart) - should be good - both fights..and the craic after ;-)


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

How can people say that MMA is less demanding than boxing when boxing only uses your hands/arms, and MMA uses full body!?!??!?!  :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

noel said:


> ..oh and an attempt to get back on topic...
> 
> anyone going to Ultimate Challenge next weekend?


yep yep, anyone else going?

im thinking it could possibly kick off though what with all the media hype.....i know Alex and he's a nice guy, and i also know Jack who he's fighting, and he is also lovely....may the best man win! :thumb: just a shame I got rubbish seats :cursing:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

full of c*nts...ie press... been sniffing around every bloody gym asking questions, trying to take pics, and will be the same lot at UC.... all desperate for a story


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

It will be a good night. Itl be intresting to see what these two heavyweights who are headlining bring to the show!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

if that fight goes ahead....


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Is there issues with that fight then? Last time the title fight was cancelled last minute due to illness and jimi manuwa was the main event, and tbh that fight would have taken some beating!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

not that i know of - personally i have suspisions and hope i am wrong...but not going to **** stir...lets wait and see.... hopefully its fine....lets hope both parties are 100%


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

i know what you mean. Hope they fight half aswell as the build up its been given!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

long as Franny (Francis Heagney) wins the belt ill be a happy man ;-)


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Good luck to all competing. People talk about it just being two guys rolling aroung hugging each other but the bottom line is it takes balls to get in there in front of all those people and fight another man!!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

i like man hugging...hahahah its sexy

think the perception is changing... as more realise the skill and balls it takes...most never have nor will have the balls to train / diet / spar / then fight..more often than not with injuries of some sort in front of a crowd....

always respect anyone that steps into the ring or cage.. no where to hide, no one else to blame..


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone seen this....made me laugh!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah! laugh is about the only thing you can do at that!! ha


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

noel said:


> i like man hugging...hahahah its sexy
> 
> think the perception is changing... as more realise the skill and balls it takes...most never have nor will have the balls to train / diet / spar / then fight..more often than not with injuries of some sort in front of a crowd....
> 
> always respect anyone that steps into the ring or cage.. no where to hide, no one else to blame..


where do you teach thai boxing noel?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

east london mate


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

that algerian guy is annoying


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Im not sure id be in a hurry to say that to him!! ha ha. Think that coud be the one to watch though!!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> Im not sure id be in a hurry to say that to him!! ha ha. Think that coud be the one to watch though!!


yea i agree i think Kiane is the one to watch, I hope he wins!


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> anyone seen this....made me laugh!


Embarrassing


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

noel said:


> my good mate Francis is fighting tim radcliffe for the Lightweight belt..so will be there - was meant to happen on BAMMA but now its UC...ill be cheering for Tony unfortunately...Jamies opponent


 is that fancis heagney? he's a good lad.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah ;-), top bloke, and hoping for the win...


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

how did he get on?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> How can people say that MMA is less demanding than boxing when boxing only uses your hands/arms, and MMA uses full body!?!??!?!  :lol:


Sorry , you have no idea.Boxers also use every part of the body.its just that they dont spend most of the time cuddling on the floor.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

cuddling on the floor...hahah what a ****.

like boxers cuddle ever time they get close and hold on for the ref to break them

go to a BJJ or wrestling class..see how long you last....

Francis won..2nd rd guilotene

Alex also won under k1 rules....un. dec


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

I was there sat night and the only thing i will say that Jordan is a DISCRACE! Before that fight there was a big crowd fight due to the electric atmosphere, and then after the bout, for her to get in to the cage and take to the mic screaming 'f**k of you mutherf**kers' to he crowd was just asking for a riot. Hope when her kids grow up and read paper cuttings, they feel really proud of her!!!!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah, however in her defense (she was pretty sozzled) having 2k people boo Alex every time, and her also, plus the stuff being said to her all night, and the crap like people punching alex on his way to and from the cage, reporters trying to get into the changing room all night (even interview him ON his walkout) plus the tools coming up to the changing room 'to fight him'

she was probably better behaved than half the chavs in there...IMO....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe so, but half the chavs in there wernt going to be in the national papers for their kids to see.if you want to strip off ringside to your underwear, then expect people to hurl abuse at you!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

i dont agree with what she does , however my point is the abuse etc was going on from WAAAAAAAAAAAy before she got in the ring, even before Alex fought, in fact from the start


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

You are correct there. Our table was overturned in the fight and my main concern was my gf and her two mates. It was one drunk **** who took offence to something that was said,(for the record he was just a fat drunk ****). Football players, take stick worse than that but unfortunatley, thats the british mentality amoungst most after a few stella's. As far as the comments regarding reporters go in changing rooms etc i wasnt aware of that so cant comment.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah was nasty but always idiots whatever the sport unfortunately.

Gary Turner had to talk to a cpl of lads who came up to try and 'fight' alex AFTER he had fought...idiots...like up at the changing room door...

but on the plus side, atmosphere was good due to the packed house, bar the odd stupidity and the disrespectful stuff....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

It was good apart from the trouble, is Gary the guy who trains the k1 fighters?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

hes out in surrey way camberly - has fought kickboxing/k-1/mma etc - at top level for years - and genuinly one of the nicest guys in sports...

he trains spars etc with Alex...has been a mate of his for years....runs a K-1 class for the public too....just google his name

actually I thought the k-1 was a bit poor.... and shouldnt be on the card, if that were the top fight on a thai show for example id be pretty ****ed off.....

stick to MMA on these events, as half the people dont know how to score it properly - which in turn causes trouble

and better to get another MMA fight on

but fair play Alex will fight MMA next..... and if still with Katie then imagine it will be another sellout - so the problem may be that - and this is me being a bit of a cynic - the management dont match him with someone like - say Tom Watson - but rather a lower level opponent as he is a bit of a commodity for the show now


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

i love tom watson lol , love his entrances funny cnut .

was it a good night ?? how did alex perform ?? well??

jordon got in the cage ?? she is such a nob aint she , please tell me someone threw something at her or summin lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

A friend of mine trains over at that camberly club on a friday!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jordan was invited into the cage after, its quite usual

as for throwing stuff at her? sorry dude thats the attitude that ISNT needed.... if you dont like her fine but throwing crap in a testosterone fuelled packed nightclub is just stupid and the crap that most want eliminated not encouraged!

Alex did what was required to win, was winning first till cut, so a draw, close second round and 3rd round he was the more aggressive,

so a points win.... jack was a tough lad , took a few good shots on the chin... but as mentioned dont think its the place for kickboxing fights..just my opinion though


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Agreed! Alex stated he will fight mma next! maybe a rematch with jake bostwick (mma) would be a good watch!!!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

trust me mate i aint one for trouble ect , but i just got a hatred for that woman for some reason i dunno why lol . and that may be the only circumstance where i would encourage something like that . she is a total fcuk bag and as russ said an absolute embarrassment . and surely her telling everyone to fcuk off is not ok an should not be encouraged


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Sorry , you have no idea.Boxers also use every part of the body.its just that they dont spend most of the time cuddling on the floor.


YAWN YAWN YAWN  :lol:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

well stuff like that is what causes things like the fights next to Russ1s table, or the pricks throwing stuff at the London Shoot supporters, or the idiots then coming up to the changing rooms (who dont have the balls to get in the cage but are 'ard when backed up by a gang of mates)

and I agree about her behaviour - wrong

but from their point

hes a respected fighter....

shes his girlfriend

he and she were both booed and shouted at from the start of the show

every time he was mentioned loads of boos

people shouting out slut, c*nt and other **** to her ALL night

people throwing punches as he walked to and from the cage!! i.e over the security barrier

people throwing stuff at him as he walked to and from the cage

people coming up to the dressing room 'giving it the biggun'

..after all that i bet youd get a bit ****ed off???

im not her biggest fan or trying to ass lick...and by acting this way she doesnt help

but the press had 4-5 weeks of crap about him.... in the buildup, during and after the fight he said nothing disrespectful at allabout Jack Mason, nor Jack about Alex...

none of the fighters camps (aa number of gyms) said sweet FA to the press without approval, yet press outside ever gym, hassling owners, trying to sneak in with cameras etc etc

.....

and trying to get interviews in the locker room on the night and as Alex walked out

....

food for thought.....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

oh and Jojo and Fivos walked straight past me....a cpl of times without even a hello :-(


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

She was out of order, and so were some members of the crowd. People there were full of pure hatred towards her and him. My only concern was that the state the atmosphere was after the fight when she was giving the finger to the crowd shouting down the mic swearing etc, knowing the type of people that go to these things, Alex should have maybe took the mic off here asap. But in his defence, he had just finished fighting.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah I imagine something like Bostwick may well happen. In my opinion a close fight which is winnable by both, but yet Alex likely to win...prob exactly how DoD would want it for the next few shoes whilst he can get the place full to the rafters

and yeah she didnt help, but imagine next time she wont get the mike, plus security will be beefed up a bit cage side... as the crowd will again boo her at a minimum.

prob is the hatred for her is amazing, and him- but for all a lesson learnt...

booing is fine, hell who cares, the other stuff, bang out of order


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

True!! dod is hillarious! had a good day up there friday at the press conference weigh in etc! Shame my mate didnt do the biz but thats life. Best ring entrance tho! came in to the cage in a coffin ! At least he had transport home! ha ha


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

People need to cut them a break.. Why so much hate?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

HAHA yeah great entrance, was unfortunately cheering for Mike

and was sat with his coach watching it , who said something similar! x

soon as Mike got the hip tossand landed pretty much straight on top was over really...

but sure he will be back though


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

for a laugh type in alex reid fight finder on google. the guy is complete ****. has lost all his last 8 fights in a row and couldnt even win his fight to get on to the ultkimate fighter show! very bottom of the barrell. all this feared cage fighter bull in the papers winds me up, its all built up around the mainstream medias lack if knowledge of mma. f_ck it id give the c_nt a slap or ten myself lol.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Was at the press conference on the Friday afternoon, Fivos and I had press passes, was quieter than i expected, a few people asking questions, no one was allowed to mention Katie Price to Alex.......

Saturday night was HECTIC :lol: Oh my!!! It was 'chavsville' in there, loads of girls with botox, swollen lips and huge boobs staggering in their ridiculously high stilettos p***ed outta their heads....class  :lol:

Again me and Fiv had press passes so we were either around the cage or taking pics of Kiane and other fighters backstage in the dressing rooms, I hoped Kiane was gonna win his fight but he didn't, shame he had a tricep injury......

I think alot of people weren't too sure who won out of Alex Reid and Jack Mason....most the people on my side of the VIP area thought Jack had won lol! Alex got cut first round and I think looked the worst for wear at the time cos of all the blood running down his face......the crowd was definately on Jacks side, and Alex just seems to be collecting more haters since his relationship with Katie. A fight broke out just before Alex even walked out, I heard from one of the bouncers that it was between a couple of girls :lol: During the course of the evening there was plenty of other punch ups, so I did a bit of ducking and diving here and there, and made sure I was always close to an exit :lol: When Katie went in the ring after Alex's fight she tried to get the crowd to calm down so she could speak on the mic, but everyone refused to quiten down and just got louder and louder booing etc, she kept saying "just listen, just listen", but no one took any notice :laugh:

Didnt bother going to the after party, by the end of the night I just wanted to go home, couldn't bear anymore :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

noel said:


> oh and Jojo and Fivos walked straight past me....a cpl of times without even a hello :-(


no way, no way....you should have come and said hi....dont think i could have recognised you from you avi!?!?!?!?!?!? :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Why the fcuk did she get on stage?! She is so full of her own p1ss and wind! What a tw4t!

As for Alex, he is a run of the mill fighter nothing more, entertaining enough to watch but will never get rich from it or be a top of the bill fighter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Fair play to Mike. He seemed a nice guy! These ring etrances are costing me a fortune!! ha ha. Jamie will be back, like i said before, he is naturally a middleweight and thatl be the plan next time. goin up to 93kg and fighting someone coming down to 93kg is different ball game!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

she was invited in to hand him the belt...usual practise...teammates etc always allowed in at UCUK - personally i think they should only allow 2 corners, announcer and DOD in at end of the fight...keeps it tighter security wise....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

I was in the London Shoot changing room when Fivos was snapping Kiane etc, and then inside and outside it as you walked past! hahhaha.... anyway looked great , and imagine Fivos got some good shots


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah Mikes a biiiiig boy, and as you say theres a diff to being a heavyweight and fighting at Heavy..... at middle Jamie will be a big lad , and with a good and healthy cut and rehydrate etc, should be a powerful lad at the weight


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> True!! dod is hillarious! had a good day up there friday at the press conference weigh in etc! Shame my mate didnt do the biz but thats life. Best ring entrance tho! came in to the cage in a coffin ! At least he had transport home! ha ha


damn i missed that!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

noel said:


> I was in the London Shoot changing room when Fivos was snapping Kiane etc, and then inside and outside it as you walked past! hahhaha.... anyway looked great , and imagine Fivos got some good shots


well next time you best come and say howdy!!! yea he got some wicked shots backstage and ringside, when he sorts them out ill post some up, we're flying out to Vegas on wednesday to the Mr Olympia so it might be when we come back.....


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

anyone got a link to the fight?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

It was funny, people were like wtf..... Just out of interest if people ever need entrance music doing or bb music im more than happy! Iv done his last 2 and have done shaun t for notts so im happy to help if i can. Plus iv still got the crucifix he came out on,in the garage at home from his last fight if anyone wants to borrow that!!! ha ha


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

a couple of pics from the press conference taken by me and my little camera....the pic is of Kiane and the second of Alex....


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

oooops dont know how to make smaller.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Would like to see those pics re sized. I was there friday but was stood at the side holding my mates clothes like a t*t while he weighed in so didnt really pay much attention. Did u get any pics of the other fighters?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Here is a quick pic from the Kiane fight..check out the expression on the women behind!










Fivos


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It that snoop dog?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Saw you there fivos friday and sat. Sat, i was far to p**sed to introduce myself. TBH was expecting a bit more out of that heavyweight fight, Ben Smith should have def bet him the car!!!!!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Kiane, tapped out as he had already torn his left tricep prior to the fight..here is the pic just before he tapped...i saw his tricep back stage and it was proper torn...










Fivos


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Why did he fight with a torn tricep?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

1russ100 said:


> Why did he fight with a torn tricep?


He did it leading up to the fight and just didnt want to pull out as the fight had been postponed once already due to the documentry..

Fivos


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah i see, fair play to him then, there is talk of a rematch in 3 months!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> Ah i see, fair play to him then, there is talk of a rematch in 3 months!


Kiane just emailed me and said the rematch will be in March


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> It that snoop dog?


And Sigorney Weaver on the left and Shelly from Corrie on the right


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DNC said:


> And Sigorney Weaver on the left and Shelly from Corrie on the right


Haha star packed event!


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I haven't read the whole thread and I am not a Katie Price fan. Its amazing how people get on other's back especially Alex Reid. The talk goes away from his fighting or occuption and turns to his this and that\she's this and that!.

That Kiane block is huge..like his car!...I don't really follow MMA, Didn't realise its a millionaire sport. Is he the only millionaire or others in the sport?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

He is the only one in the ultimate challenge i belive, but thats not through fighting(as far as im aware). As far as the comments ref Katie Price goes, her antics that night were just unacceptable!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah I think swearing at the crowd for 5mins THEN trying to talk to them is prob not the best idea in the world....then again brains are her strong point.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

The crowd were on the rampage way before that though! That just seemed to make things worse. The crowd trouble ruined a good night. Maybe re-arrange the next fight card and get him on first or 2nd before the dickheads get to ****ed!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah I think they will realise that if she is there, then a few changes needed as its an easy target for a drunken crowd...

but then the hate was there for Alex too.... so a win on the ticket sales / exposure now negated by a potential for trouble by the ****ed up masses...tricky.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Good luck d.o.d!!!! There was hate for him to, but i think he is only doing what half of the ****s there will only ever dream of, so jeleousy is probably most of their motivation for hurling so much abuse! From what i heard, about 3 fighters tried to use 'mysterious girl' for ring entrances but were advised otherwise.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah, agree as to hate someone as much as most of those idiots do would usually be a personal involvement thing, whereas they are just hating out of sheer stupidity.

however that said creates an interest in MMA and the silly scenes have happened before (Popek Rak) and occur in most other sports week in week out. And unless Alex is fighting someone like Tom W or similar then a few title fights and other matchups in the sport to be headlining above him, if they need to put him on then at least the first of the tv'd fights let the others go after - plus the incentive is to pipe down quickly after as 3 more fights to go


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Kiana is a self made money man via hios ownership of London nightclubs - and is a bit of a face due to said publicity, most dont really advertise or discuss their wealth! so who knows...


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

mysterious girl ha ha . why advised otherwise that would have been well funny , she is a a total ccok . altho yes i agree with jelousy towards alex , i dont think there is a male in the world that wouldnt do her .


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

noel said:


> yeah I think they will realise that if she is there, then a few changes needed as its an easy target for a drunken crowd...
> 
> but then the hate was there for Alex too.... so a win on the ticket sales / exposure now negated by a potential for trouble by the ****ed up masses...tricky.....


Noel mate....wouldn't mnd meeting up for a show sometome soon if that's ok with you.....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

sure - I might be up at Minatours gym on 3rd Oct , also for the East Area gym show in Bedford on 18th Oct.. so if around then be nice to have a natter

but if your coming down to Ultimate Challenge drop me a mail , I should be at the next one, but defo at the December one as will prob have a fighter on that


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Redpower said:


> I know this is a while ago but Jamie Hearn is a piece of ****.
> 
> A complete utter cock and waste of time. Even his own family thinks he is a dick. Wannabe Pikey.


i dread to think why you would say that. i dont wnt to know either tbh!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Redpower said:


> James would wish he had a chance. I wouldnt touch it with a barge pole...
> 
> Lets just say I know more about him then most and I could end his career in seconds.
> 
> He is more of an attention whore than Alex Reid.


well clearly you dont like him, and must have your reasons which are fair enough.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

^

sent message


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

:whistling: oooo

good idea PMing Russ, better than airing dirty laundry to be fair.... but sure you have your reasosn to say the above, and not quite the usual 'hes a cock id 'ave him'.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

noel said:


> :whistling: oooo
> 
> good idea PMing Russ, better than airing dirty laundry to be fair.... but sure you have your reasosn to say the above, and not quite the usual 'hes a cock id 'ave him'.


i really dread to think:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

click on my page and go to private message and that my work


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

im sure everyone fancies this bloke, his name pops up a lot round here :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Dan said:


> im sure everyone fancies this bloke, his name pops up a lot round here :lol:


who?


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Redpower said:


> There isnt a function I can see.... maybe I havent got full permission yet?!?!?! Strange


thats exactly it , need a certain amount of posts before you can send pms ect mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Redpower said:


> There isnt a function I can see.... maybe I havent got full permission yet?!?!?! Strange


im not sure. i think on my page you can leave a visitor message but it will show like the others there rather than the p.m


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> who?


alex reid of course , hot hot hot lool


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

His missus has started going to hooks (londonshootfighters) with him and it is hilarious how many people have started doing cardio just so they can see her jog and when she walks past you can see men hold their guts in...I think that is most men when any bird walks past them though


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

flanagan said:


> His missus has started going to hooks (londonshootfighters) with him and it is hilarious how many people have started doing cardio just so they can see her jog and when she walks past you can see men hold their guts in...I think that is most men when any bird walks past them though


watched her programme. most cringe worthy piece of tv apart from kerry katona thing.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

flanagan said:


> His missus has started going to hooks (londonshootfighters) with him and it is hilarious how many people have started doing cardio just so they can see her jog and when she walks past you can see men hold their guts in...I think that is most men when any bird walks past them though


yep lol , sounds about right , does it also include the trying to make them self important by quickly pulling out the ol dog an bone an giving someone a bollokcing , bastad when some other numpty rings you during tho , for some reason that girl never rung me back


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

My missus watches it religiously even though she doesn't like her any more since she messed over Pete 

Glad I play footy on Thursdays.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Redpower said:


> I prefer Katie to Kerry...any day.
> 
> I love to hate Katie... I respect her but at the same time I cant stand her. Weird


i have no respect for her whatso ever an would quite happily spit on her , obviusly after trying it on an making sure she would deinatly say no :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Redpower said:


> I prefer Katie to Kerry...any day.
> 
> I love to hate Katie... I respect her but at the same time I cant stand her. Weird


i cant stand her, really cant stand her. throw him in to the mix and it just goes from bad to worse really


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Redpower said:


> I know this is a while ago but Jamie Hearn is a piece of ****.
> 
> A complete utter cock and waste of time. Even his own family thinks he is a dick. Wannabe Pikey.


Gangstaaaaaaa. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Why dont you fuk off over to the MMA forum then and tell him directly. I'm sure he posts on there. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

kawikid said:


> Gangstaaaaaaa. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Why dont you fuk off over to the MMA forum then and tell him directly. I'm sure he posts on there. :thumbup1:


lol , he actually does aswell


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> i have no respect for her whatso ever an would quite happily spit on her for lube :whistling:


 :whistling:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Redpower said:


> I didnt know he posts on there.... I thought he was too busy rimming Lea from Big Brother.
> 
> He is actually inbred you know.


alright thats a bit naughty aint it


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

flanagan said:


> :whistling:


sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i was trying to get in with the in crowd


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Redpower said:


> Just stating facts Dan


but still a bit naughty aint it , plus his a trained fighter so would surely be more sensible to be nice to him :thumb:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Redpower said:


> You dont know who I roll with
> 
> James aint **** believe


so you train mma too ?? (**** joke i know)

still tho it is a little bit naughty slagging him off publicly aint it , like said why not go over to the mma forum an attack him personally like a brave little keyboard warrior lol:whistling:


----------

